# cerința exercițiului



## Zareza

Hello,

The teacher often asks his/her students: "Please, read first *cerința exercițiului* to know what to do in this exercise (fill in, match, circle, etc.)" because some of the students begin the exercise without knowing what to do and for that the exercise seems to them difficult.

Please, what word could it be for *cerința*?
I'll try my meaningless versions because this is the requirement:
- the request of the exercise
- the requirement of the exercise
- the demand of the exercise

Thank you for your help!


----------



## farscape

Eu aș folosi "the objective(s) of the test" pentru scopul exercițiului și "directions" pentru to know what to do in the exercise.


----------



## Zareza

Mi-ați dat o pistă bună. Am găsit acest articol .

 "...just to encourage students to _*read*_* the directions*!"

"There are ways to help students recognize the value of *reading instructions* before beginning an assignment and following them throughout." 

Could *read the directions *and* reading instructions *be interchangeable?


----------



## farscape

Șeful meu gives me directions și spunem despre o persoană she /he is good at following directions.

Am găsit *aici* câteva definiții în context care explică diferențe dintre instructions and directions (amândouă la plural!): 

"Directions act as general guidelines with an indication of authority. Additionally, directions do not provide the doer with the context and the result of each step or action."

"...instructions are also commands or steps needed to make a particular event happen. Instructions are concentrated on how to complete a particular task. They offer context as well as brief explanations of the steps and the succeeding results."


----------



## Zareza

Very helpful article. Thank you!


----------



## Baba May

*Read the instructions* is more used in the context of language learning.


----------

